# Precision Matthews Micrometer Stop for G4003G



## Splat (Oct 6, 2022)

Anyone using a Precision Matthews micrometer stop (meant for their PM1236, 1340, and 1440 lathes)  on a G4003G?  Was wondering if it'll fit. I have an email out to PM to see if they'd happen to know. Thanks.


----------



## benmychree (Oct 6, 2022)

Wondering if it will fit what?


----------



## Aukai (Oct 6, 2022)

The title says G4003G, and the first sentence.


----------



## Splat (Oct 7, 2022)

Well gents, I got word back from PM that their micrometer stop will not fit the G4003G. OK. My shop made one broke. Guess I clamped it down too much and the 6061 split.  Time to make another one.


----------



## jbaccell (Oct 7, 2022)

Off topic, to the OP.  I appreciate your signature...  Amen and God Bless!


----------



## mksj (Oct 7, 2022)

You might try to make it out of 7075 if using aluminum. Different designs, see attached document for the design that I have used and seems to work well. I adjust the dimensions based on the way that it sits on.


----------



## Mitch Alsup (Oct 7, 2022)

I always used a DI with magnetic base and set the carriage advance to 0-on-the-dial.

If anything goes wrong, the DI just gets pushed by the carriage.


----------



## Splat (Oct 7, 2022)

That's a beautiful stop there, Mark, and thank you for the plans. Funny you mention 7075 as I found a nice piece today I will use. 

Mitch, I've used my Noga holder to set the indicator. But then my OCD kicks in and I spend more time ensuring it's parallel to the ways, the moon isn't full, and the neighbor's kid's not working on his car with the loud as heck muffler.


----------



## Splat (Oct 7, 2022)

@jbaccell   Thank you. Amen and may God bless you, also.


----------



## Mitch Alsup (Oct 9, 2022)

Splat said:


> Mitch, I've used my Noga holder to set the indicator. But then my OCD kicks in and I spend more time ensuring it's parallel to the ways,



When you are only looking for 0 the plunger does not HAVE to be parallel.
It only HAS to be parallel when you are using the thing as a measurement device.
As a Nulling device parallel-ness s unnecessary (good but unnecessary).
So I use the lines on the ways of the lathe to visually get it parallel and then don't worry about it any longer.


----------

